# Musica SPL para car audio



## adrianksa (Jun 18, 2009)

bueno pues aqui les dejo musica, tonos o cancione lo que sea! de SPL para car audio 
espero que le sirva a algunos!



http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f4a410903e0b2cb08ef1259ff1b60e81e04e75f6e8ebb871[/i]


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

no vale el enlace.

yo tambien tengo un pack que me baje de caanciones para spl,y estan muy bien para darle caña y probarlo al maximo.


----------



## adrianksa (Jun 18, 2009)

perdon es que no sabia usar el media fire jejeje
ahora si este es el bueno http://www.mediafire.com/?mtmfke4iuj4
luego pongo los demas!


----------



## rodr0 (Jun 20, 2009)

perdon mi ignorancia pero... que es SPL? jeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 20, 2009)

Sound Pressure Level = SPL

Nivel de presión Sonora.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nivel_de_presión_sonora


Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

vamos,son canciones con bajos muy fuertes,que a grandes o pequeñas potencias,hacen que tus bajos tiemblen de lo lindo,yo con 25w en mi sub de 12" he hecho temblar un salo entero de 4x8...y creo que es con una cancion que no viene ahi en ese disco.


----------



## john (Sep 28, 2010)

Espero que las musicas "spl" sea para subwoofer!!! Y no woofer..... Porseacaso hay  musica "sq" para los coxiales de 2 ,3 , 4 y 6 vias mejor dicho general de coaxiales ?


----------

